# Aromatic!



## Bitser (Nov 5, 2021)

Just cut some oregano and marjoram in the greenhouse, which along with the sage, has filled the downstairs wine cellar with a gorgeous perfume.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Nov 5, 2021)

I bet!  Those smells are one of my favorite things about growing herbs and veggies.  Sometimes, I just kind of pet them to get the smell going!


----------



## Bitser (Nov 5, 2021)

Makes me salivate, but I stop short of drooling.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 5, 2021)

Bitser said:


> Makes me salivate, but I stop short of drooling.



Which?...  the petting or the perfume?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 6, 2021)

I love the taste and aroma of fresh herbs!  I think I had 15 varieties growing this year - maybe more, but one year I was up to 23, trying a few new  ones.  Fresh basil and Thai basil is the reason I started dabbling in hydroponics.

I know what you mean about petting the herbs, *Ginny* - especially with basil and rosemary, I always rub my hand over them, when passing by in the garden.  Or break off a kaffir lime leaf, and break it up in my fingers.  And one most people wouldn't do that with - the epazote.  I guess with that and the curry leaves it's not really the aroma, but imagining the food that they will go into eventually!  

A few days ago a young friend of mine came over to help me move my largest lime tree inside.  Actually, all I did was show him where to put it!   That was just too large for me.  When he walked into my dining room, carrying that thing he immediately said "what's that smell in here?"  I showed him the two large trays on the table with herbs drying - marjoram and Syrian oregano, and had him crush some in his fingers, to show him the aroma of both.  He knew that the marjoram smelled familiar, and I got some oregano (the only one that would have been used much in his house, on pizza!) and showed him how they were similar, but different.  And he knew the Syrian oregano smelled familiar, and I got my jar of thyme, and he said "Yeah, that's it!"  Then I pointed out to him that he didn't really smell that plant that he brought in, but I took a leaf from the tree, and crushed it some, and let him smell that, and I could tell he was in extasy!  He kept that leaf in his hand the whole time he was here, and kept smelling it.  He's half Indian, and hasn't really cooked with many of these herbs, but he wants to, now - another herbal addict in the works!


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 6, 2021)

I got lemon balm all over.  Im not sure exactly how it spreads, but it all started from one plant my dad gave me ( from his garden) when I first moved it,  Now I have an endless supply.  Ironically, its my most prolific herb , but I never use it.  That being said, I always know where it is from brushing up against it, stepping on it ....   My yard smells like lemon.

I remember my dad used to hang is herbs to dry right by the central air intake vent so it would  spread the fragrant around the house.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 6, 2021)

Lemon balm is a relative of mint.  That should tell you why it's spreading like that!


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 6, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> Lemon balm is a relative of mint.  That should tell you why it's spreading like that!



Which makes sense to the neighboring plants, but its literally all over my yard, growing out of cracks in my patio ( which is a significant distance from any other plant ).  

Once it goes to flower, are. there seeds that blow in the wind  and settle to replan t themselves ?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 6, 2021)

I love the smell of fresh herbs. I´ve got basil, two types of oregano, rosemary and a wierd herb called _huacatay_, from Perú. As soon as it rains, the air is filled with fragrance.
I sometimes throw a few rosemary twigs on the grill (after we´ve finished eating!) just to change the smell of charred meat.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 6, 2021)

larry_stewart said:


> Which makes sense to the neighboring plants, but its literally all over my yard, growing out of cracks in my patio ( which is a significant distance from any other plant ).
> 
> Once it goes to flower, are. there seeds that blow in the wind  and settle to replan t themselves ?


Lemo balm spreads by growing larger clumps each year and by self-seeding. If you cut the stems before they flower, that will help keep them under control.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 6, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> I love the smell of fresh herbs. I´ve got basil, two types of oregano, rosemary and a wierd herb called _huacatay_, from Perú. As soon as it rains, the air is filled with fragrance.
> I sometimes throw a few rosemary twigs on the grill (after we´ve finished eating!) just to change the smell of charred meat.



I grew something similar to huacatay this year - Mexican mint marigolds, same genus, different species.  An anise flavor in the leaves, plus, the bees loved the flowers!  I'll have to look for the huacatay seeds...


----------

